# Rumpwhite - Progress



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Had to share, was checking on the rumpwhites a knew I had a couple of good top lines but havent hit a good under until now. So checking and found this little lady (excuse blurry pics, only had rubbish phone with me)


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










No random tail spots(has black tip only), no zipper belly, only a teeny top line wobble so now to hope she matures as expected.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very impressive, perfect marking. She's beautiful and adorable.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that looks really good,congratulations.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good  More pics as she gets older please! Maybe she'll make an appearance at Lubenham...


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks all

Aiming for lubenham as a first show as its really local


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Such neat perfect markings, nature is odd at times but always amazing!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Oakelm said:


> Aiming for lubenham as a first show as its really local


Might get some good competition going... Another lady who had rumpwhites from me a little while ago won her first section at Worcester yesterday with a rumpwhite (I think she's on this forum) so hopefully at Lubenham there will be at least two good examples on the bench!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

She looks great - just like from the pictures of rumpwhite's standards that I've seen! Congratulations


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely mouse!
Hope to meet you at Lubenham Show, although usually I don't see much of the day as I'm stuck in the kitchen all day.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks all, nice to finally be in a position to potentially show



WoodWitch said:


> Lovely mouse!
> Hope to meet you at Lubenham Show, although usually I don't see much of the day as I'm stuck in the kitchen all day.


I shall have to try and say hi. Im not the most social person in the world, bit of a natural loaner so if you see some strange person sat in a corner in her own little world thats me, lol.


----------

